# Display recommendations ... 65" or larger... 3D... BD Player?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A fellow online admin of another forum is asking me about a 65" or larger HDTV setup. His budget is about $3-4K. He would like 480Hz, 3D, and wireless video. This will be mounted above a fireplace... HDMI is possible, but wireless would be nice. This is mainly a video setup... he is not concerned with surround sound, etc.

What can we recommend for him? I assume he will need a 3D BD player if he gets 3D. Maybe a recommendation for non 3D display and then a recommendation for a 3D display with 3D BD player would be appropriate.

Thanks guys!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The only 65" i'm finding that is 3d is a Panasonic TC-P65VT25 for $4300 otherwise if he's got the big bucks he could step up to a 70" Runco for $34,995 or the 103" for $99,995, i'm not sure if either of the Runco's are 3d though.:dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I see a bundled package with that set that has the 3D Glasses, Panasonic 3D BD Player for $3998.

That unit has wireless capability as well... wireless capability or the built in Ethernet port allow instant access to content such as Netflix, Amazon Video on Demand, Skype video calling and conferencing, Bloomberg News Service, YouTube, Twitter and more.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In my eyes that is a bargain!:T

Note: The prices i listed are also MSRP.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

How is the panasonic 3D Blu ray player anyways? I'm personally waiting out for the Oppo bdp-93 before the plunge into 3d is even an option.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I personnally have not read any reviews on it yet. That may be the last thing to do tonight.:T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Wireless video is still in it's infancy as far as I can tell but this looks like a decent setup. http://www.amazon.com/Brite-View-BV-2500-Wireless-Transmitter-Receiver/dp/B0026FCGLI 

I saw the SONY 3D demo in the Style Store and it was impressive but it requires expensive glasses. 
I personally would wait tell they become wireless. 

Matt


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have seen the TCP65VT25 at a local HT store and the picture is pretty amazing and I found the picture quality much higher than the Samsung LCD that they had next to it. There was also an article posted Monday on hometoys.com that was from Consumer Reports here.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The Panasonic is my choice for 3d. It was clearly the best that I saw from all of the major vendors. The only thing in larger than 65 inches are the Mitsubishi DLP sets which are a great value but not as good with 3d.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also recommend the Panasonic Plasma over an LCD. The picture quality will be better because of the viewing axis angle of a TV high above a fireplace rather then sitting directly in front of you. The Pany 3D play is a fine player and lets you take adavantage of the Panasonic Viera Link. The high end 3D player (BDT350) comes with the wireless internet adapter included. 

I highly recommend getting your new plasma ISF calibrated. If that is atm too expensive 

http://reviews.plasmatvbuyingguide.com/plasmatvreviews/panasonic-vt25-calibration.html will give you some starting numbers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely would go with the Panasonic as well. I prefer Plasma to LCD and with Pioneer out of the Game and Panasonic Purchasing most of Pioneer's Plants and Technology, it is definitely what I would recommend.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The 3D plasmas that I've seen have easily trumped the LCDs with much less ghosting of 3D content (for what little content there is). Plasma will also be much less expensive at that size.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Measure twice. I had my heart set on the 50inch Panny for above my fireplace then found that it was 3/4inch too tall with stand for the recess.....sob


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

While I think the VT25 is still the best, the Samsung 63" Plasma is about the closest thing - pure excellence and costs less.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

"costs less" depends. Where I live the Panny is either the same or a tad cheaper


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Has anyone found a 65" 3d unit other then the Panasonic?


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

So Plasma over LCD-LED? What are the issues between the two formats?
I'm trying to decide what to get.

What do you guys think about the Sammy UN65C8000XF?
65" Class (64.5" Diag.) 8000 Series 3D 1080p LED HDTV


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't doubt it is a nice display, but it is quite a bit more expensive than the Panasonic.

You might want to start a new thread about the various formats... :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How about the Samsung PN63C8000 which is just north of 3k here in ChiTown so it might be had for less online.


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep the Samsung PN63C8000 in mind.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Personally, I am much more about the plasma just because of the inherent flaws that I believe have yet to be completely resolved within LCD/LED technology. This of course is a matter of opinion, but to me, the foundational architecture on which LCD's are built is flawed. The two major factors for me are:

Not proficient at producing black and very dark grays. Not appropriate for use in dimly lit and dark conditions.
Slow response times and scan rate conversion result in severe motion artifacts and image degradation for moving or rapidly changing images.

I am not a certified display expert by any means, I can only tell you what my experience has been.


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Dale for your input! I appreciate it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not to change your minds direction but i think i'd prefer the Panasonic over the samsung, i have not seen the picture on the ones recommended but on a different one and just didn't care for it. I may just be so use to my LG however that i'm having a "placebo effect"when i look at other sets.:dontknow:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

bambino said:


> Not to change your minds direction but i think i'd prefer the Panasonic over the samsung, i have not seen the picture on the ones recommended but on a different one and just didn't care for it. I may just be so use to my LG however that i'm having a "placebo effect"when i look at other sets.:dontknow:


I also prefer the Panasonic over the Samsung and like you have not done a side by side comparison of the two current models, only past models.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've read several good reviews on the Panasonics as well which also brings me to the conclusion of likeing them more.:T


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A Projector! Not to yell, but anything over a fireplace is a little too high and a little too hot. Better to hit a button on your remote and have your electric screen drop down in front of that fireplace, your projector power up, your receiver to switch to Blu-Ray, and there you go. 3d projection is entirely possible at 720p for under $2000 imminently and at 1080p for about $4000 and up. Wireless? Forgetaboutit. But with a projector, all you need above the fireplace is power to the screen and a 12v trigger at ceiling level.

I never recommend anyone put their TV above a fireplace.You have to look up too high for comfort. And, usually you want to look at either a fireplace or a TV and rarely both at once. So, a projection screen that drops down and then gets out of the way is really the best of both worlds for a fireplace location.

I'd recommend the Optoma HD 66, the soon-to-be-released 3D-XL converter box, 2 pair of DLP Link glasses, and an electric or pull-down High Power screen for starters. Maybe a tab tensioned silver screen available from DaLite if you might ever want to go to dual 1080p projectors with passive polarized glasses in the future.

Then later to upgrade to 1080p 3D, you would get two 1080p projectors for about $2000 more total, add a second 3D-xl for another $400, add a polarizing filter in front of each projector for about another $400 and there you go. The glasses you just take home with you from the movies or buy them for $3 each. You can sell that HD66 and the DLP Link glasses then for about, say $500. Upgrade cost from 720p 3D to 1080p 3D would be about $2200 now, maybe less later.

I personally like coming in as cheaply as practical, and upgrading later sensibly if the thing looks all worth it. 3D has some uncertainties re content becoming available, so a huge investment in it now takes a lot of faith. On the other hand, if I were buying a new TV or system, I would strongly consider 3D over all other factors, because it makes such a huge difference when you do have 3D content.


----------

